# Wallabies Defeat England



## Tish (Jul 2, 2022)

Woohoo!!!
The Wallabies have defied the red-carding of Darcy Swain and a bevvy of injuries, taking a 30-28 win over England in a wild encounter at Optus Stadium.




Highlights


----------



## Alligatorob (Jul 2, 2022)

Tish said:


> Wallabies Defeat England


I know little of the sport, and less of your Wallabies, but congrats!

Watch me wallabies feed, mate
Watch me wallabies feed
They're a dangerous breed, mate
So watch me wallabies feed

Had to look that one up, I always assumed they were saying feet, not feed.


----------



## Tish (Jul 3, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> I know little of the sport, and less of your Wallabies, but congrats!
> 
> Watch me wallabies feed, mate
> Watch me wallabies feed
> ...


It was supposed to say defeated LOL Damn autocorrect


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 3, 2022)

I've only ever watched one rugby match, unless you count watching my son play in school matches. In his grade none of the boys has ever played before so it was a bit like a swarm of bees chasing a ball.

Once was enough. Rugga buggas must be an acquired taste.


----------



## Chet (Jul 3, 2022)

I never saw much rugby but it looks somewhat like American football without pads and helmets. Ouch!


----------

